# Thinking about a CZ75 B Stainless...



## walther1 (Oct 31, 2006)

What do you guys think about this gun? I know I am asking in the CZ forum so I will probably get some biased views, but I wanted a stainless gun for a while. I liked the feel of the CZ 75 blued version when I went to the gun store the other day. Will the stainless version feel the same? Also, is this gun ALL stainless (i.e. not just select parts)?

Here are the criteria for my next gun:

1.) Stainless - for durability in and out of holsters, salt water air, etc.

2.) 9MM - Like it because less expensive to shoot and can shoot it better.

3.) Concealability - Is this gun easily concealable?

4.) Durable - I am hearing that CZ guns are SUPER durable. I would believe that stainless is the most durable of the CZ guns, so it must be SUPER DUPER durable! 

5.) Warranty - Must have a good factory warranty and be able to be backed up. I don't want an issue if it comes damaged, etc.

I think the CZ is one of the few guns that does all but #3. Probably not as easily concealable as a P99C, but could someone comment (e.g. give me some thoughts with how to carry, belly band, IWB, etc.) How is this gun on weight for carry?

Also, can anyone comment on the ability to shoot .22 through the thing? Is there a way? What is the cost?

Thanks for all the help and I hope to get one and post a pic soon!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

walther1 said:


> 3.) Concealability - Is this gun easily concealable? .... I think the CZ is one of the few guns that does all but #3. Probably not as easily concealable as a P99C, but could someone comment (e.g. give me some thoughts with how to carry, belly band, IWB, etc.)


I can't comment on the CZ - but I can say that unless it is winter time, I have a very hard time concealing anything larger than a Glock 26 or a P99c (or some other gun that size - smallest XD, S&W Chief's Special 9mm, etc). Its not the barrel length that's the issue - but the grip length.

Some guys here on the forum claim to be able to do it - but w/o a jacket, a 2nd shirt, a vest, or some other type of similiar clothing, these little subcompacts are the only decent caliber guns that I can conceal.

Have you tried concealing larger guns before?


----------



## walther1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Shipwreck,

Thanks for the response. I have read many of your comments and I agree with you on many of them. (I love the Walther P99c probably as much as you!  ) 

I have never tried to conceal such a large gun. I really wish CZ would make a compact stainless gun, but they don't:smt022 . I am always hesitant in doing something aftermarket to my weapons. i don't know why. I hear some horror stories how many are screwed up after they come back. I will replace grips and sights but these can easily be replaced back to the original. I will not send a gun anywhere for altering, though.

I was thinking of a belly band or shoulder holster worn under a shirt to conceal the gun. I know that ankle rigs are out of the question, but I would love to use one.

The bad thing is that where I am moving soon, I will not be in too much "winter wear". I am moving to Florida and the humidity, salt air, sweat from me, in and out of holsters, is enough to wear on a piece, that is why I am looking at Stainless. I don't know anything about the powder finish and durability of it on the CZ guns, otherwise I may look at their blued version. Can anyone sell me on the factory powdercoated finish and it's durability?

Anyways, thanks for the comment and I am enjoying this forum immensely.

Walther1


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

Several times I have said that the CZ 75 was my next pistol only to end up buying something else. They are very nice pistols.

If you need something smaller for carry, I believe they make a compact model.


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> If you need something smaller for carry, I believe they make a compact model.


They do, and if you're the same Walther1 that's on Combatcarry.com, then I think I posted the stainless 75 compact picture for ya.

CZ also makes a 2075 RAMI, which is a very small gun, but not stainless. I hear it also lacks the classic feel of the CZ-75 line of gun, but I have held the RAMI and it felt really nice too. It, too, is made in 9mm with a 10 rd capactiy, IIRC.

Go to www.czusa.com to check out everything CZ offers.


----------



## walther1 (Oct 31, 2006)

KingAirDriver,

Thanks for following up. It is me from Combatcarry.com. I liked the picture you posted and you were actually the one that got me looking at CZ. I am going tomorrow afternoon to shoot a CZ75 Rami, Compact and regular CZ 75 at the range.

I looked on the website and all I saw the CZ75 Compact in was satin nickel. I really want a stainless gun and no coatings on it. I don't like the fact that they can chip away potentially.

Let me know if I am missing something. I will let you know how I liked them tomorrow.

Thanks again!

Walther1


----------



## KingAirDriver (Aug 13, 2006)

Walther,

Let me know how you like that Rami! I almost bought one at a recent gun show. :mrgreen:


----------



## thedr (Dec 23, 2006)

I bought a S/S CZ 75B recently and they are "Damn Fine" handguns. Well made, good ergonomics, durable and accurate. They are a bit large and heavy for concealment. I would go with a polymer frame handgun for CCW. 
Anyway the CZ is a great handgun. Get one and you won't regret it.


----------

